
On joining DigitalOcean - pcalcado
http://philcalcado.com/2016/02/02/on_joining_digitalocean.html
======
cinquemb
DO definitely sounds like a great company and prefer them as a product
compared to Amazon (I just hate the onanism around them, and I prefer to keep
things simple and roll my own or a hybrid for many things, not to mention that
its cheaper to do so in many cases). Can people use their own diskimages now?

